# company name/design issue



## cadds182 (Jul 3, 2009)

So i own an online company called Third Coast Surf Wear. Some of my new designs just simply have the name "third coast". I was recently told that if i am going to print a design that it needs to include my entire company name - that i cannot just use the term "third coast" because it shows that i am taking ownership of the name "third coast" and can run into some possible legal issues since there are other companies out there that have the name "third coast" included. Can anyone out there please help me get more clarificationon this??


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

cadds182 said:


> So i own an online company called Third Coast Surf Wear. Some of my new designs just simply have the name "third coast". I was recently told that if i am going to print a design that it needs to include my entire company name - that i cannot just use the term "third coast" because it shows that i am taking ownership of the name "third coast" and can run into some possible legal issues since there are other companies out there that have the name "third coast" included. Can anyone out there please help me get more clarificationon this??


Who told you "I was recently told". If it was a trademark attorney then you should listen. If it wasn't and you aren't sure the legality of your name then you should strongly consider speaking with a trademark attorney.


----------



## jaimedlr (Jan 31, 2015)

Cadds182, Just wondering if you're still taking orders through your website. I've been trying to order a script flexfit hat but couldn't get passed the shipping error. Maybe this trademark issue is to blame. Any info would be greatly appreciated.

[email protected]


----------

